# At centre shot sight is partially blocked by riser



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

What is your scope diameter? If center shot shot is let’s say 3/4” for ease of mathematics...any scope over 1 1/2” will be hidden by riser.. I see you have a string running thru the center of your limbs/limb bolts you are using for reference...your string grooves of your cams are not centered in the limbs. 13/16 from riser to center of arrow, tune from there. Your sight will not end up aligned with arrow, it will be a bit to the left. A lot of issues with your photos...


----------



## RocketPower (Mar 11, 2019)

hrtlnd164 said:


> What is your scope diameter? If center shot shot is let’s say 3/4” for ease of mathematics...any scope over 1 1/2” will be hidden by riser.. I see you have a string running thru the center of your limbs/limb bolts you are using for reference...your string grooves of your cams are not centered in the limbs. 13/16 from riser to center of arrow, tune from there. Your sight will not end up aligned with arrow, it will be a bit to the left. A lot of issues with your photos...


Scope diameter is approx 2". Yes makes sense, I can see string does not run though the centre. 

You say there are a lot of issues with my photos, are there other problems you can see?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketPower (Mar 11, 2019)

So I've set centre shot at 13/16 and yoke tuned on paper. Once I got it shooting good on paper I noticed that the string on my top cam was only just making contact with the edge of the string stop.

To get the string more towards the middle of the string stop I decided to reduce the twists in my yoke string and move my rest out to compensate. Doing this though my centre shot pushes out to 1" (is 1" a problem?) And the string is still quite close to the edge of the string stop.

Not sure what to do here because it seems I can't just yoke tune and when I do a combination of yoke tuning and adjusting the rest my centre shot starts being bigger than I'd like.

Am I missing something??

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanniek71 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the same sight and the scope is partially obscured on mine as well. I have a Bowtech SR6. Not much help with your question, but just wanted to let you know mine does it too.


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Curious how you are yoke tuning that bow?


----------



## RocketPower (Mar 11, 2019)

retrieverfishin said:


> Curious how you are yoke tuning that bow?


By twisting (and un-twisting opposite side) of the top buss cable. Where my fingers are touching. 

Is it okay to have a 1" centre shot measurement?
I would have liked to keep it at 13/16 but then yoke tuning puts my top cable right an the tip of the cable stop which I'm not comfortable with.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

My bad, thought I saw vertix in the pic. Makes sense!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dprocter (Apr 7, 2019)

I have the exact same setup and just started a thread inquiring the same question as my sight is partially blocked, shooting good through paper though.


----------



## RocketPower (Mar 11, 2019)

dprocter said:


> I have the exact same setup and just started a thread inquiring the same question as my sight is partially blocked, shooting good through paper though.
> View attachment 6814615


How close is the string to the edge of your top string stop at full draw?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansb1 (Mar 18, 2019)

I had the same issue with larger sight housing, switched to 1 5/8 and all is good now


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

When you're yoke tuning, are you putting twists in the left yokes. What kind of tears were you getting, left or right?


----------

